# in house auditing



## relong (Apr 3, 2008)

We're going to start an in house E/M auditing system and I've taken a workshop and am familiar with the tools, but I'd like to take the E/M specialty exam. Could anyone recommend a training course to help ensure passing the exam? I'm not completely confident with just reviewing the study guide since auditing is not part of my daily routine.


----------



## SHIBA425 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Internal Audit Reply*

I would also look into some type of auditing program if I were you.  We just started an Internal Auditing Dept. at our facility about 1 1/2 years ago and myself and the other internal Auditor took an online Auditing program.   WOW, the information we received was awesome.   There is more to auditing than just the E/M's.   You need to be knowledgeable of the proper way to research and find appropriate souces to provide education and feed back to your providers.  We took the Certified Healthcare Auditor course and at the end we took the certification exam.   The materials you get in this course can help you to develop your own internal policies for auditing.  You are assisgned an Instructor who will e-mail you your lessons and that you are able to contact with questions.   I learned so much it is unbelievable.

Trytheir Portal Website Address: *www.aihc-assn.org*

or contact them at:  

Joanne Byron, LPN, BSNH, CPC, CHA, CMC, MCMC, PCS
President of the American Institute of Healthcare Compliance

Upholding a higher standard in practice management compliance!
Certification and Scholarship Non-Profit Organization

*Toll Free: 866-571-5635*Fax: 330-241-5662


Hope this is of help yo you.   Good luck


----------

